# Need Subs for 2007/2008 season. DesPlaines, IL



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The company I sub for needs 2 more trucks with plows. We plow mostly big lots in the desplaines area. I know its early but if you want to make decent and easy money, PM me. You dont have to shovel AT ALL. You stay in your truck the whole time, I had a t shirt on most of the time I was plowing this year. And the pushes are very easy. YOU MUST BE RELIABLE! we might be letting one guy go since it takes him so long to get out of his house once he gets his first call.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

*Des Plaines Subs*

Doug:

I would like to hear more about this, but can't seem to master the pm function. Please email me when you have a chance. [email protected]

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Your PM function will not work until you have 10 posts and been a member for for over 10 days. 

Anyhow, check your email

Doug


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just want to follow up with this thread since we are closing in to winter. I beleive that there are other locations other than just desplaines.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am looking at buying a 8' Weatern or Boss plow for my 03' F-350 soon as construction is slow this year. I have prior plowing experience, and live in the Joliet area. What other locations do you guys need help in? Thanks, Dale


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont know why i didnt see you post here, sorry about that.

Im not sure the company I sub for goes that far south but if you want, you can call the guy I work for and see what areas he is in. Im not trying to just hand you off but I think the communication could be a lot more concise this way. Pm me if you want his #


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello Doug,

I am based out of DesPlaines. I would like to hear more about any possible opportunities available.

We can accomodate all project needs (ie. walks, salt, plow, snow relocation, etc.)

Worse case, feel free to contact us if you need back up equipment or bulk salt.

As always, all opportunities are welcome.

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just want to bring this back up to the top. We are still looking for subs, equipment loaders, skids and shovelers. Trucks are $65/hr with plow. MUST BE RELIABLE no salter needed and no shoveling. Im not sure any of the other prices but PM me and Ill hand out the phone # to call for all the details. I am a sub for this company as well so im limited on info. we cover areas from wakegan/gurnee all the way to aurora so we cover a huge area. Checks are paid every 2 weeks and I have never had a check bounce and made alot last year. Great company PM me for the phone #


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

Have 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow
Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Paul_M (Dec 6, 2007)

*Snow plowing - subcontractor*

Hi,
I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet

plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7.

If you need help please give me a call at *708 268 4249 *or e-mail [email protected].
*Paul Mol*


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

amendoza83;446514 said:


> Have 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow
> Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
> Email: [email protected]





Paul_M;448197 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet
> 
> plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7.
> ...


What experiance do you guys have? I know we should be ok for a little while but I have your #s passed on to our main office and they will call you if something comes up.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Paul_M (Dec 6, 2007)

*Snow plowing - subcontractor*

Hi,
I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet

plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7. If you need

help please give me a call at 708 268 4249 or e-mail [email protected].
Paul Mol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

can you only post one thing? I already replied to you. ahh well


----------



## Paul_M (Dec 6, 2007)

*Paul_M*

Hi,
I have 5 years experience. We plow driveways, parking lots, commercial properties etc.


----------

